# Spanish Civil War



## pierhead jumper (Jan 4, 2006)

Just wondering whether any of you erudite ex-seafarers or historians can tell me anything about the eight British merchant vessels reported sunk during the Spanish Civil War. I know that Jack Billmeir was involved but which of his ships I don't know. I assume that they were running the Nationalist blockade,and crafty Jack made a pile. Thanks in anticipation.Pierhead Jumper.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Theres a book called Spanish Civil War Blockade Runners. You might be abe to get at your local library

Author Heaton, Paul 
ISBN 1872006213 
Publisher Heaton, P M 
Price £20.00


----------



## pierhead jumper (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks,Gdynia.Have noted information and will seek out same.Cheers.
Pierhead Jumper.


----------



## MikeIBMT (May 25, 2007)

2.2.1938; Dundee Courier reported the loss of the British ship Endymion, torpedoed and sunk by a suspected Nationalist submarine off Spain. Her skipper and owner, Captain Adolphus Charles Verano, an Anglo-Italian of Gibraltan birth, was one of 11 killed. He had been posted to a destroyer based at Dundee in 1916 and after the war had stayed in the city to study at Dundee School of Navigation, 33 Dock Street. He had many friends in the city and it is believed he intended to settle in Dundee upon retirement.


----------



## brabs (Feb 11, 2006)

*spanish civil war blockade runners Brisbane*

Good to know there is a book available. I'm trying to discover the funnel colours of the French ship 'Brisbane' which was beached at Denia in 1938 after being bombed. The owner was Andre Puech of Paris, ship registered at Algiers and was previously the 'Marie-Louise Schiaffino' and images of this name can be found. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
brabs


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

The "nationalist" submarines were almost invariably Italian. 
The Nationalists had major problems with the Spansh Navy. Most of the officers tended to be Nationalist, whilst the crew tended to be loyal to the government. Consequently, in 1936, when ships commanded by the rebels who became known as Nationalists, disobeyed their government's orders, the loyal crews killed them.
Consequently, the Spanish Navy, on both sides tended to be ineffective. The Italian Navy became, effectively, the Nationalist Navy.


----------

